# A/V Distribution via hdmi switches/splitter/cat6 extenders



## sawyer (Feb 10, 2013)

A/V Distribution via hdmi switches/splitter/cat6 extenders

my technology stack has the following gear connecting two a/v closets and providing for whole house distribution to three Integra Dtr-7.8 A/V receivers and their listening rooms with HD audio 1080p and incorporating ps3, ps4, Comcast, three htpc, and Hauppage HD PVR2

Sources distributed: blueray, Comcast,ps3, ps4, htpc1,htpc2,htpc3,htpc4
First one Comcast box source drives three listening rooms and each room receives two feeds - one to the av receiver, one to the TV.
Second; The hauppage recorder unit can record content from any of the sources and can be recorded at either of two pcs
Third: PS3 and PS4 can display on all screens, ps3 camera located anywhere, ps4 camera only one location

the gear was obtained from monoprice thought they specifically advised it was no supported to work together for this more elaborate configuration. Of course that is to be expected.

the 1x2 pro can't stack on top of each other input to ouput but stacks with the 6415. <br>monoprice will not tell you any of this works together. 
I use only redmere cable and use the 6532 cat6 extenders for 100' runs back and forth to the other endpoint with it's own 6415. 
The 6532 are another key that make this work so well. 

splitter
6532 hdmi extender powered

6415 4x2 true matrix hdmi powered switch (qty 2)
7522 1x2 pro splitter (qty 3)
7972 1x4 pro splitter (qty 1)
8205 1x8 splitter (qty 1)
6532 hdmi extender powered (qty 7)

none of this gear works with cec that I am aware of
I have not been able to stack the 1x2 pros together but have had no issue with 6415 to any of the splitters to 6532 hdmi extender followed by same on other end of the 6515 extender - and that has largely provided the capability above.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have read through your post several times and I can't figure out if you are making a statement or trying to ask a question... Can you please explain?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had so-so results with the Monoprice HDMI stuff, splitters, extenders, switches, etc. They are ornery, and unreliable in many cases. Mostly, everything of theirs I've installed has been replaced by something else that works better...or at all. There are much better products out there, yes you pay up, but if you want it to work that's what you have to do. Look at wyrestorm.com, knollsystems.com, octavainc.com, to name a few.


----------

